# Muzzleloaders, Lets see yours! Come on' 10-11



## trkyhntr70

Show us your Muzzleloader; Anyone gonna hunt with the smokepole thru gun season?? Im thinking about it.


----------



## dave535

i am 50 cal thompson center or 50 cal flint lock cva


----------



## Marlin_444

Bear - 

Pedersolli Double Gun .50 Caliber w/ .444 Grain Copper Flat Nose Powerbelts over 120 Grains T7...







Deer - 

Traditions XLT .50 Caliber w/ .270 Grain Platinum PowerBelts over 150 Grains (three 3) T7 Pellets... 






I love the smell of Black Powder in the Morning, Noon and Late Afternoon!!!

Lock-n-load Fellas!!!

Gun up guys and gals...

Ron


----------



## Jim Thompson

I made the decision this year to sell all my rifles and barrels so I am now 100% either bow or smokepole

tc encore SS/synthetic 50 cal


----------



## Slayer

T/C Encore
Tasco 3-9 x 40 Silver Antler
Hornady 250 gr SST
Harvester SHORT black Sabot
75gr (by weight)

sighted in 2" high @ 100 yards

sub moa @ 100 yards


----------



## nhancedsvt

i have a 50 cal cva that i will be using. i am also hoping to get a kentucky percussion rifle to use later in the season.


----------



## Flintrock

45 cal flintlock
.


----------



## BowHunter89

Jim Thompson said:


> I made the decision this year to sell all my rifles and barrels so I am now 100% either bow or smokepole
> 
> tc encore SS/synthetic 50 cal



Whatcha got there Jim burnt motor oil to lubricate the gun...


----------



## muzzy17is

I'll be hunting with a CVA Wolf with a Bushnell Banner 3x9 scope. This is my second year muzzle loader hunting. Can't wait!


----------



## Bernard goldsmith

58 cal . 62 grains fff black powder. Batched ball. Dead on at 100 yds i think!


----------



## Jim Thompson

BowHunter89 said:


> Whatcha got there Jim burnt motor oil to lubricate the gun...



I like it to taste like motor oil


----------



## pacecars

I'll have to add pics later, but it is a White Super 91 .504 stainless with a 3x9 scope. I plan to use it on at least 1 deer either in muzzle loader season or general gun.


----------



## pnome

Nice double Marlin.

Here's my black powder setup:





.50 Hawken carbine
.44 reproduction colt 1860 army revolver.


----------



## Buzz

TC Omega with Conqest 3x9x40mm





TC Hawken in .50


----------



## trkyhntr70

ttt


----------



## Bodab1974

.54 hawkens traditional


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Nice double Marlin.
> 
> Here's my black powder setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .50 Hawken carbine
> .44 reproduction colt 1860 army revolver.



Thanks on the Double - Pnome... Forgot to add my Side Arm - Pietta Remington 1858 wheel gun in .44 Cal...






Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

CVA Hawken---54cal.... Round balls with Butler Creek plastic
patch cups and 80gr Pyrodex or 777...Do shoot Maxi-Balls for
very close shots....Also have small rifle primer adapter for more
spark and faster ignition..


----------



## trkyhntr70

*>>>*

Heres ours:
Cva Optima Elite and a Traditions Pursuit LT


----------



## Robk

Winchester Apex Magnum topped with a Bushnell Banner Low Light 3x9.  .50 270gr Platinum Power Belt pushed by 150 gr of 777 pellet.  






Makes a mean hole in em.

Rob


----------



## tinytim

T/C Omega 50 cal hardwoods Realtree camo Octogon barrel with fiber optic sights.


----------



## DeltaHalo

Jim Thompson said:


> I made the decision this year to sell all my rifles and barrels so I am now 100% either bow or smokepole
> 
> tc encore SS/synthetic 50 cal



YOU DID WHAT!!!!


----------



## ditchdoc24

T/C Encore .50 cal with a Tru-Glo red dot sight
100 grains of Pyrodex
240 grain Hornady XTPs


----------



## Slayer

*say hello to my little friend...meet the "widow-maker"*

she is a true heart breaker(I mean heart buster) 

she is deadly accurate out to 150+ yards....

this set up will shoot as good if not better than most centerfire setups... a true sub moa gun


----------



## lonewolf5347

my 50 cal. flinter
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a380/lonewolf5347/thompson center/P1040007.jpg
54 flinter renegade


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Nothing spectacular. Sons setup is a CVA Bobcat and a Pietta 1858 Remmy clone, mines a Traditions Deerhunter flintlock and a Ruger Old Army.


----------



## Jack Ryan




----------



## timetohunt

Ok here's my arsenal. CVA Wolf 50 cal. inline, CVA Hawken 50 cal., 
Mowrey Ethan Allen 45 cal., Traditions Kentucky Long Rifle kit gun 45 cal. and Traditions Confederate Navy 44 cal. pistol.
I may put a scope on the Wolf when I get rich again.
I will probably be using one of the 50 cal. guns.


----------



## The Big Z

Hunt ML all season - Here's what I have.  In the woods I use the 54 cal Flintlock . On field edges or bad weather I bring out the Pro-Hunter to reach out and touch em.


----------



## timetohunt

Big Z those are very nice shooting irons.


----------



## mr4shootin

TC Encore .50 with 3-9x40 Zeiss Conquest


----------



## Marlin_444

tv_racin_fan said:


> Nothing spectacular. Sons setup is a CVA Bobcat and a Pietta 1858 Remmy clone, mines a Traditions Deerhunter flintlock and a Ruger Old Army.



Love them Stags on that ROA...

Ron


----------



## wildcats

I use a TC 50 cal Hawken..ball and patch....I like to pretend I am Mr Jeremiah roamin the Rockies. hehe


----------



## Jim Thompson

DeltaHalo said:


> YOU DID WHAT!!!!



I dont own a centerfire rifle or barrel anymore.  makes it a lot easier when choosing what to carry that day


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Marlin_444 said:


> Love them Stags on that ROA...
> 
> Ron



Thanky thanky, if'n I aint mistaken it was you sold me that remmy clone sir. I been lookin at Ruger Old Army's ever since. Bought the one and bid on a couple more and if'n I could convince the wife it was a good idea I'd already have five or six of em. Them things done 'preciated since I got mine.

I am lookin to find some bullets to possibly true hunting with it. I'm lookin for a 180 to 225 grain flat pointed round nose in .454.


----------

